# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  liste de code erreurs

## cobalt69

Bonjour,

Cette question va peut tre surprendre mais existe-t-il quelque part une liste des codes erreurs renvoys par cold fusion 5 ? (oui j'ai bien dit CF 5)

Le principe est le suivant : je voudrais via le fichier utilis comme site wide error handler pouvoir stocker les diffrentes erreurs dans une bdd, pour un traitement annexe plutot que de les envoyer par mail comme c'est le cas actuellement, ce qui peut faire tomber le serveur mail dans le cas d'un bug sur le site. 

Les seules ressources que j'ai pu trouver traitent de cftry/cfcatch mais cette solution ne convient pas  ma problmatique car il faudrait que je fasse dbuter le cftry dans application.cfm et le fermer dans le footer.cfm. Or si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu jusqu' prsent, c'est une chose qu'il ne faut absolument pas faire.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Il existe la balise cferror qui permet de centraliser les traitements d'erreur dans une page cfm. Vous pouvez dclarer votre gestionnaire d'erreur dans le fichier Application.cfm ainsi toutes vos pages ont un traitement centralis.

Exemple 


```

```



J'espre avoir rpondu  votre question.

----------


## cobalt69

Bonjour Iowo,

Merci pour cette rponse. En fait ce que je cherche c'est une liste des diffrents codes renvoys dans la variable Error.ERRNUMBER comme c'est le cas pour la variable Error.SQLState en cas d'erreur de type database ( http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...1(SQL.80).aspx ) 

... mais aprs quelques essais, mon impression est que cette variable n'est renseigne que dans quelques cas, ce qui ne fait pas du tout mes affaires, je vais donc chercher une autre solution

Pour ceux qui comme moi sont coincs dans une faille spatio-temporelle, voici une prsentation trs complte que j'ai trouv au cours de mes recherches sur cferror avec CF 5 :
http://www.evoch.com/Community/prese...orHandling.cfm

----------

